# shorter sidewall with stock wheels possible?



## h777 (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi guys. Tried searching and did not have any luck. Just wondering what tire sizes will work with our cars with minimal issues to give the look of a shorter sidewall with the stock wheels. Would a 245/40/17 or 245/35/17 work? I am hoping that I have the look of a shorter sidewall like the 18" wheels without spending money on new 18" wheels. Would appreciate any feedback as I am not too familiar with this kind of stuff.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I hated the ride of Julie's GTO with 18s. I like the sidewall of the 17s, its enough to be sporty but also give a much smoother feel. Going with a lower profile would be the same concept.

It won't hurt your car, but I doubt it will look good. Just too much gap in the wheel well for me.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

A lower profile may allow for more width as well...


----------



## h777 (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. Can anybody give me what tire sizes would allow for a shorter sidewall and still work with my stock wheels? Again, not looking to do any major modifications to car to make it work.


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

I've thought the same thing. I would assume that a 245/40 R17 should fit. But, I could be wrong. Things usually aren't that simple.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

245-40 17 will fit but they are shorter 24.7 inches tall and 9.8 inches wide and will change your final gear ratio, the 245-45 17 is 25.7 inches tall and 9.8 inches wide. A 265-40-17 is 10.7 inches wide but is 25.4 inches tall and I dont know if it will fit on the stock 17's ----245-35-17 No such tire


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

A shorter tire is never going to give the look of an 18" wheel. A 17" wheel is always going to look like a 17" wheel. Think about it for a minute. when you see cars drive down the road with different sized 15" rims, do you ever go to yourself "wow, those look just like 16" wheels eventhough I know they aren't" ?

It's just going to make your tires look too small for the car and throw your speedometer MPH off. by doing that, your going to make the tire lost in the wheelwell.

Save your money until you can do what you really want.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> A shorter tire is never going to give the look of an 18" wheel. A 17" wheel is always going to look like a 17" wheel. Think about it for a minute. when you see cars drive down the road with different sized 15" rims, do you ever go to yourself "wow, those look just like 16" wheels eventhough I know they aren't" ?
> 
> It's just going to make your tires look too small for the car and throw your speedometer MPH off. by doing that, your going to make the tire lost in the wheelwell.
> 
> Save your money until you can do what you really want.


it's going to look like you're running on spares. The only way you could begin to pull it off is to drop your car an inch and then it may still look funny.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> it's going to look like you're running on spares. The only way you could begin to pull it off is to drop your car an inch and then it may still look funny.


If he did that, it still wouldn't look right. He would take care of the space at the top of the tire, but he would still have big spaces in front of, and behind the tire, in relationship to the wheelwell


----------



## DABIGBYRDMAN (May 27, 2011)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> If he did that, it still wouldn't look right. He would take care of the space at the top of the tire, but he would still have big spaces in front of, and behind the tire, in relationship to the wheelwell


Werd.:agree


----------

